# 13 week predictions?



## JoHio

What do you think? Boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







Baby #4 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 35









Baby #4 12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Talia12

Beautiful little face!
I think it's a girl.


----------



## JoHio

Judging by skull theory, that's what I'd think, too. My son is going to be crushed if it's right: 3 little sisters! Hahaha!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## pinkclouds

Girl


----------



## StaceyKor

I'm swaying girl too xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Girl x


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm going to be odd one out here but I think it might be :blue: when do you find out the gender?


----------



## JoHio

jessicasmum said:


> I'm going to be odd one out here but I think it might be :blue: when do you find out the gender?

Not until September 21st. If it is a boy, my son will be delighted. I guess I have realized I want a boy for his sake, but for mine, it makes no difference. 

Thanks for the guess! I'll update the post when the time comes.


----------



## jessicasmum

JoHio said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be odd one out here but I think it might be :blue: when do you find out the gender?
> 
> Not until September 21st. If it is a boy, my son will be delighted. I guess I have realized I want a boy for his sake, but for mine, it makes no difference.
> 
> Thanks for the guess! I'll update the post when the time comes.Click to expand...

I think I'll feel the same if I have another I'd want another boy for my son because we already have 2 girls.
Look forward to when you update :)


----------



## JoHio

Thanks everyone for your guesses. :) We just had our scan and it's definitely a boy! We're thrilled - though of course we would have been thrilled either way...all except my son. He REALLY wanted a brother.


----------



## Talia12

Aw, yay! Two of each! Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

